# Nana kidded, not throwing a party



## sandhillfarm

So last night her ligs were gone. I stayed up allllll night with her. She wouldn't let me leave. About 330am she got uncomfortable and by 5 she was continent up and down. 630 the string of goo appear then a water sac and pushing at 8 with no head appearing I checked her, baby was there, but sideways! 818 I helped her deliver a little boer buck yup daddy was a boer! (sideways) however, he's premmie! Maybe 2lbs at most. Then 30 minutes later a foot, I went an adjusted it, next push out it came another boy, but he was long gone.  she looked all over when I took him away. So now I have a premmie baby. I drenched him. He has good color. He cannot stand. His feet are completely soft and he is tiny. I milked mom and he ate an oz. and since I have held him to the teat and he sucks great!!! My wifi is down. Can anyone tell me what else I can do for him. He looks pretty good otherwise. And how in the world did this happen!!!!! ive had her 2.5 months on minerals cdt been dewormed etc....what happened I NEVER expected this, and she was huge! .I can get email [email protected] and will post pics of him when my wifi works.


----------



## sandhillfarm

Also had to sling surviving baby as he aspirated fluid, nearly drowned. Guess im now a goat midwife. Ugh. So it's been very stressful. Nana is great about me handling him, and holding him so he can nurse. I also milk some colostrum from her just in case. Wish us luck!


----------



## happybleats

I woud give him nutra dench and Selenuim Vit E gel...Mom too : ) 
It is hard to say why it happened..too many reasons to choose from....as long as he is nursing well...he should be fine...keep a very close eye on him...being so tiny he can go down very fast if for some reason he stops eating


----------



## sandhillfarm

I did drench them both and hubby is picking up the selenium paste. Now to give her some antibiotics.


----------



## sbaker

Oh No! So sorry about the little guy that died! I'm glad I'm glad the other is nursing though. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## happybleats

make sure moms on 5 days of pen G ...best wishes


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh SO sorry to hear about this. I guess we pushed her to birth them too early  All boys too? Well shucks. I hope your little man survives!! What a sweet guy he will be.


----------



## katie

I'm glad that you didn't induce.


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'm sorry this has happened to you and Nana. I hope the little premie does well.


----------



## nancy d

The dreaded train wreck. You did great getting him out for sure!
All newborn feet are very very soft, I believe its for protection of uterine wall.
Does he have teeth? If so, he's not a premie but he is small.
We'll help you all we can for sure.
For future reference sometimes it's best to leave dead kids for a few hrs so mama knows they arent viable. Thats the heartbreak of expired kids.


----------



## jennifer

I am so sorry! Best of luck for the little one! Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Selah123

Praying for you


----------



## chigarden

Sorry you had to face that but GREAT job on getting them out and keeping the boy going. Best of luck !


----------



## katiescarlett

I'm sorry to hear  We've just had 2 premie babies and we really needed to assist them in the first couple of days but they've come good. Good luck with everything.


----------



## toth boer goats

Make sure the kid nurses, even if you have to hold the kid to the teat or give by syringe or bottle. Go out every couple of hours.


----------



## sandhillfarm

My wifi is back. My little boy is doing okay. He's starting to stand but wobbly yet. I am milking and bottle feeding. And putting him on the teat so he'll know where it will be when he does get going. He's a tough little booger. Nana is okay. She's not eating much, but she is drinking well. She's on antibiotics and has retained some of a second placenta. Which she pasted later that day. I've drench her again, and that seems to help her. I expect both to come out okay. Baby still no teeth, but one is trying to pop thru. He's has yellow super sticky thick poo, that nana can't clean, so I've been on hiney detail too. Thank goodness my other girls have due dates, I don't ever want to be caught off guard again!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## xymenah

Oh I'm sorry you and Nana had to go thought that rough birth. But you saved one and that is a great achievement. He is sooooo cute though. If he makes it are you doing to sell him or?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh, he is so precious sandhill!!!!! What a sweet little bugger  Looks just like Nana. I'm glad they are both pulling through. You're doing a great job with them.


----------



## sandhillfarm

We would have to sell him. I have no room for boys  Although he definitely has my heart as he reminds me of my son. He's a naturally polled boer, I know they're becoming more popular, so maybe he can make a herd sire one day. He's most definitely not going in my freezer!! Thanks everyone, it's been a learning experience. But I think everyone is doing pretty good considering..

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm

Doing better this evening, he really perks up after a good feed. How many oz should he be eating. I can normally get him to eat 3 oz. a time. I know his belly isn't big, but how many oz total a day?? Nana started eating again too. Very happy about that. She's a good mom, stands untied for me to milk her, such a good girl.
Adding.... Her ear could be his blanket!! Lol


Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d

So glad to see him up & around, he looks great! Looks like Nana decided to do hiney detail?


----------



## Jessica84

First off omg so cute. preemies are hard ones, but it looks like you are doing a good job. Now you asked why she had them so early. It might just be her, but there is also a chance it was chlamydia which is a very common issue with goats. But let me tell you its a pain in the butt but not the end of the world. I dont know if you can test by blood, I know you can from the after birth but Im sure that is gone by now. What I would do to be on the safe side is with your other does if they are bred put them on ctc, it will keep any abortions away then after they kid you can send the after birth in to be tested or if that is not something you wish to do then get that stuff and burn it to be on the safe side. My first year of goats I had 3 abortions, and a handful of very weak kids and its heart breaking. I put them on the ctc because I dont ever want to go threw that again.


----------



## toth boer goats

To boost momma's appetite, you can give her fortified vit B complex, US, about 6cc's. She needs to eat, to get stronger.

The baby is adorable, rooting for him.


----------



## happybleats

He is adorable!!! as for amount I would go 10% of his weight in oz
weigh him and multiply that by 16 to get his weight in oz..then multiply that number by 10% and that is how much he should have per day...divide that in to no less than 4 feedings...more often might be better...weighhim every few days to be sure he is on track in how much...as he gets stronger and is growing faster you can scooch it to 12% ...as always look for a full but not bulgy tummy and not sunken in..so if after he eats he looks sunken..he may need a tiny bit more...but if its bulgy..he may need less
Great job with him...best wishes


----------



## ogfabby

I think that is the most precious kid I have ever seen!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm

Thanks for the info! Any others welcome  her sister had a Healthy single but different sires. I have one or two due in July, that were bred here. I will definitely be looking at that ctc asap. ***crossing my fingers for everyone***

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## xymenah

Well let me know if he doesn't find a breeding home. He's adorable and I kinda want one long eared goat in my herd...


----------



## .:Linz:.

Oh my! He's so cute and tiny! It's great that he's doing so well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Rooting for him.


----------



## sandhillfarm

Both doing pretty good today. Nana is eating well, and starting to want to go out to browse. Baby was trying to find the booby, just can quiet get it before getting tired or momma losing patience. Ate 4oz bottle at 6 and 3oz at 1030. And put to teat in between. His appetite has picked up a lot. Hoping in a week he'll be a nursing pro, oh and he has 2 teeth! All the front aren't in yet though. He needs a name!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad he is doing well, looks good. 

Keep up the wonderful work. 

He is a "Miracle of Life"


----------



## sandhillfarm

Great news, baby is starting to latch on by himself. Yay! I still,offer a bottle every 3 hrs or so. But has only been taking 1-2 oz, so i think he's nursing more than I've seen.  it takes him awhile to find the teat and then longer to get it in his mouth. By the time that's all done Nanas tired of standing there. he still sleeps ALOT, but is walking now . Getting better at it too. Couldn't be happier. He'll be 1 week old in the morning. I'm tickled! I wanna thank you goat lovers for the support!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow he is OLD already! Happy happy super happy dance!!! Glad they made it out all right 

Have you picked out a name yet? I think Titan is really cute


----------



## sandhillfarm

Want to update on the cutest kid ever!! "Trouble" will be 4 weeks this Friday. He is doing so well. Now running and jumping. Loves people and knows the 'herd way'. His momma could let him nurse more, but other than that she's not too bad of a mom.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ogfabby

He is a doll!!


----------



## xymenah

He has just the sweetest face ever. I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG is he freakin adorable 
So glad he is doing well :leap: Keep up the great work with him


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

I wish I could have him! He is so adorable!!!!:cart:


----------

